# Scent Articles



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - Ms Towhee is really starting to 'get' the whole dumbbell retrieve. Yes, we'll have plenty of issue I am sure, but being a planner I am already thinking of Utility 

She is smaller than any golden I have had and her mouth is too - she could best be described as a dainty golden ... so the articles I have (ranging slightly in size for male goldens), while beautiful are way too large.

I started thinking and looking and came across one site that does custom work - my current thinking is to have her articles designed with Towhee birds  

Anyone know sites that make custom articles with a little something special in the design that you can recommend?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I have only used Max 200. Please post pictures once you get yours, they sound like they will be cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - I have already received a response from one site - I should be receiving some sketches tomorrow 

A few I came up with:


----------

